# Favorite ohio pizza



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Unless your a fan of a certain style pizza like foldable ny style or chicago style stuffed pizza,its hard to beat the pizza in ohio. Especially columbus.. let's hear your favorites? It's been discussed before, but it's been a while. Another post of mine inspired this repeat idea 
My favorite head and shoulders above any I've had is masseys. But I'm a sucker for the carmalized thin crispy crust where the cheese drips over the crust. Lol best bite ever 
Next would have to be cardos in Columbus off lockbourn road,then pizza cottage all the locations.
My favorite "commercial" pizza would be jets detroit style the 2 slices an a drink for 5 buck lunch special.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Masseys, Tommy’s, or Benny’s are my favorites. I can’t pick just one!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You need to try the square Sicilian from Guido's Pizza in Chesterland. There homemade sausage pizza is great.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Rays Pizza is my favorite...it's a locally owned shop in eastern ohio...DiCarlos ain't too bad either.
On a more known level, I would say Romeos...love their sauce.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If you are ever fishing Mosquito, go to Vasilios in Cortland and enjoy a pizza with Romano cheese !!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Unless your a fan of a certain style pizza like foldable ny style or chicago style stuffed pizza,its hard to beat the pizza in ohio. Especially columbus.. let's hear your favorites? It's been discussed before, but it's been a while. Another post of mine inspired this repeat idea
> My favorite head and shoulders above any I've had is masseys. But I'm a sucker for the carmalized thin crispy crust where the cheese drips over the crust. Lol best bite ever
> Next would have to be cardos in Columbus off lockbourn road,then pizza cottage all the locations.
> My favorite "commercial" pizza would be jets detroit style the 2 slices an a drink for 5 buck lunch special.


Jets 4 or 8 corners is good too...can't remember what it's called...it's all corner pieces...my favorite piece of a square pizza.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Unless your a fan of a certain style pizza like foldable ny style or chicago style stuffed pizza,its hard to beat the pizza in ohio. Especially columbus.. let's hear your favorites? It's been discussed before, but it's been a while. Another post of mine inspired this repeat idea
> My favorite head and shoulders above any I've had is masseys. But I'm a sucker for the carmalized thin crispy crust where the cheese drips over the crust. Lol best bite ever
> Next would have to be cardos in Columbus off lockbourn road,then pizza cottage all the locations.
> My favorite "commercial" pizza would be jets detroit style the 2 slices an a drink for 5 buck lunch special.


Larobas in Gallipolis makes a great pizza. In Columbus there use to be 2 pizza joints that mad killer pizzas. one was a small joint near Parsons and Oak called Isle of Capri, and the second one was also on Parsons near Frebis, called Johnny's Pizza. Johnny's was the pizza to judge all other pizzas by.


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

Coccia House in wooster!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Best pizza? Really? This might get ugly. I'm gunna wait a bit. 

Shad Rap- Di Carlos where?


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Deschlers in Mansfield 
Best ever


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

dugworm said:


> Best pizza? Really? This might get ugly. I'm gunna wait a bit.
> 
> Shad Rap- Di Carlos where?


Steubenville or Columbus...either.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Big City. Greenfield. I’m a little biased.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Steubenville or Columbus...either.


Ok. Different dicarlos.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I live in North Canton and my vote goes to Zepp’s Sicilian first, Italy’s deluxe second, and Antonio’s Sicilian third!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Wedgewood in Austintown.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

dugworm said:


> Ok. Different dicarlos.


Where is the one you're thinking about?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Antonios, North Royalton


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Village idiot in Maumee. You wouldn't think good pizza with this place. Its awesome. Also Myles in bowling green.
Couple village idiot pizzas


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

*Congin’s Pizza* Cleveland, and Chardon, just the right amount of grease and cheese.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A Tavola in Cincinnati, or Dorothy Lane Market in Kettering. But, I only like Neopolitan style.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

My kitchen. 

Actually, Angelo’s in Lakewood when not making my own. Best area for pizza for me is Canton/ North Canton. Lots of great options in a small area.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Coccia in Wooster I've had 2 gals that live in Wooster tell me that it was Great, but they both turned out to be Psycho's so I am reluctant to go there and afraid I would run into them if I did


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Little Sicily in Brice Ohio.. if its still there


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have lived in Wooster 10 yrs and I'm not a fan of coccia house . I've only had it once but didn't like it enough I haven't tried it again . The sauce tasted like plain old unseasoned tomato paste with strong garlic flavor . 

I should try it again. Lotsa people love it . Maybe I tried it on a off day .


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Donatos founders favorite enters chat....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carpn said:


> I have lived in Wooster 10 yrs and I'm not a fan of coccia house . I've only had it once but didn't like it enough I haven't tried it again . The sauce tasted like plain old unseasoned tomato paste with strong garlic flavor .
> 
> I should try it again. Lotsa people love it . Maybe I tried it on a off day .


We have a local pizza joint,at times the sauce has a overwhelming garlic taste. Like maybe 1 out of every 4 times we would order. So much so none of us wanted to eat it. So we stopped ordering it cause it was like gambling 40 $. 
We finally asked if they ever get complaints about it. And they do. They told us sometimes the sauce would not get mixed well enuff resulting in some pizzas having a strong garlic taste.
So it might be worth another shot.

Dovans Little Sicily is still there. And I always forget about them unless I happen to drive bye there. An let's face it,there are not many reasons to drive by there.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lorenzo's in Oberlin

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Forgot about Angelo's Pizza, 3800 block E71st Cleveland. Don't know if its still there but in my partying days 70s-80s, it was munchie central.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> We have a local pizza joint,at times the sauce has a overwhelming garlic taste. Like maybe 1 out of every 4 times we would order. So much so none of us wanted to eat it. So we stopped ordering it cause it was like gambling 40 $.
> We finally asked if they ever get complaints about it. And they do. They told us sometimes the sauce would not get mixed well enuff resulting in some pizzas having a strong garlic taste.
> So it might be worth another shot.
> 
> Dovans Little Sicily is still there. And I always forget about them unless I happen to drive bye there. An let's face it,there are not many reasons to drive by there.


I order fresh garlic on every pizza......I've NEVER .....ever.....had too much garlic....I do not think that is even possible.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rooster said:


> I order fresh garlic on every pizza......I've NEVER .....ever.....had too much garlic....I do not think that is even possible.


Ya I think its totally possible. But I'm glad you enjoy it so much.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

i ve got some traveling to do. i want to try them all!


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

Carpn said:


> I have lived in Wooster 10 yrs and I'm not a fan of coccia house . I've only had it once but didn't like it enough I haven't tried it again . The sauce tasted like plain old unseasoned tomato paste with strong garlic flavor .
> 
> I should try it again. Lotsa people love it . Maybe I tried it on a off day .


I love Coccia house, but it is not as good as it used to be. I loved all the Garlic, back in the day. My wife and I had our first date there back in 84'. 

The Garlic is gone. Can barely tell any is there. It used to be that you knew you had Coccia House 2 days later. Still beats all the chains. Plus you can get unbaked pizzas and finish them at home.

I love this thread and the wife and I are gonna try and hit as many of these spots as we can.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Cassanos pizza, any location, grew up on it and I just love it


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Biagios in Eastlake. Haven't had in in years since we moved. I'm living in a good pizza desert.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Angelo's or Edisons pub. The hot bacon spinach pizza at edisons is bomb.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

How many of you are starving for a pizza after reading all these reviews? I'm gonna have to get me a N. Canton Antonio's now!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

chesters...hamilton oh...very old school grub.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well it was giovannis in Fairborn pre covid, since the lockdown and limited menu their pizzas have gone down hill, so my new number one is Joes pizza in riverside/Dayton off Smithville rd


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Pizza Oven in Canton/Massillon been around 60 years


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Guiseppi's on Caston Rd & S. Main St next to Nimisila Reservoir in the PLX/Akron area.


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

Samoskys(the Philly cheesesteak) in Valley City and A Slice Above(the mother load) in Strongsville


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

joe's pizza Dayton, porkies pizza troff on lake Erie...oak harbor


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I gotta agree with Rooster on this one, i've never had too much garlic on anything.
In my area, (Younstown) the best ever was the Elmton in Struthers. It's under new management now and they ruined that great pizza.
The other would be Coca's in Poland.
Honorable mention to Sunrise in Warren for the best Briar Hill style.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Massey's is the best!

I did pick up some Detroit Pizza Co frozen deep dish pizza from Costco that is really good and it doesnt taste like frozen at all.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Grammas Pizza in Southwest Ohio and Pizza Oven in my hometown North Canton


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> Massey's is the best!
> 
> I did pick up some Detroit Pizza Co frozen deep dish pizza from Costco that is really good and it doesnt taste like frozen at all.


I have been wanting to try the pizza co detroit pizza. Dejorno also makes a pretty good detroit style.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Patricio said:


> Biagios in Eastlake. Haven't had in in years since we moved. I'm living in a good pizza desert.


They are good plus you can get those fresh donuts!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mama Santas In Little Italy in Cleveland was my go to when I lived on Murray Hill. It's out of my way now so I don't get there often enough. Pepperoni & Sausage.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Detroit style and peperollis I got to go with Six Hundred Downtown in Bellefontaine. If you have not checked that out it is worth the drive. After all, she has won multiple medals at the pizza world championships including her Mad Hatter which took Gold! She also finished runner-up in Guy Fieri's pizza challenge series going against the best pizza chefs coast to coast so the lady can make some za! Pre-Covid you could not even get in the place TH-Sat without a reservation. 

While you are there walk down the street and visit Brewfontaine. Voted Ohio's #1 craft beer bar. Always an incredible selection of craft beers and live music. There is also an old town custard shop next door if you get a sweet tooth - nice little town to visit to eat and drink!

NY style pizza I vote The Celina Wine Store's Villa Nova. The ratio of toppings, cheese and sauce is just perfect and they hand spin fresh dough made daily in the brick over like it should be done.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

For me it's Eliseo's/Yala's in Lorain Ohio.....1 shop...2 kinds of pizzas and both great ( I prefer Eliseo's style) . For thin crust....Sweet Basil in Westlake is very good.


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Unless your a fan of a certain style pizza like foldable ny style or chicago style stuffed pizza,its hard to beat the pizza in ohio. Especially columbus.. let's hear your favorites? It's been discussed before, but it's been a while. Another post of mine inspired this repeat idea
> My favorite head and shoulders above any I've had is masseys. But I'm a sucker for the carmalized thin crispy crust where the cheese drips over the crust. Lol best bite ever
> Next would have to be cardos in Columbus off lockbourn road,then pizza cottage all the locations.
> My favorite "commercial" pizza would be jets detroit style the 2 slices an a drink for 5 buck lunch special.


Cardos is my #1 #2 grandads/grandma's #3 PJ'S on South High #4 D&EZO'S


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Brickoven Brewpub in Akron Ellet area, pizza is great, plus, as a bonus, they brew their own beer.....


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

Rubino's in Bexley


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Slatebar said:


> Larobas in Gallipolis makes a great pizza. In Columbus there use to be 2 pizza joints that mad killer pizzas. one was a small joint near Parsons and Oak called Isle of Capri, and the second one was also on Parsons near Frebis, called Johnny's Pizza. Johnny's was the pizza to judge all other pizzas by.


grew up eating Johnny's on Parsons. It was great!
When they closed that location and started opening other stores, things went down hill quick. Don't even know if any Johnnys are open today.



Dovans said:


> Little Sicily in Brice Ohio.. if its still there


Yes...it's still there and still very good pizza and subs.
Just make sure and have your CCW with you when going to pick your pie up.
They still maintain sanity inside the store when dining but the whole area/ neighborhood has become 'the hood'.



Dmac82 said:


> Cardos is my #1 #2 grandads/grandma's #3 PJ'S on South High #*4 D&EZO'S*


Love me some D & Ezos as well. On occasion used to run over and get them for lunch for the guys at work.

Also...way back in the day...PaPa Joes on OSU campus was good as well. And...the pitchers of ice cold beer coupled with the scenery wasn't bad back then either.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Its closed now but the Beer Dock in Bellevue used to have killer pizza. Little Italy in Bellevue has good supreme pizza


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dmac82 said:


> Cardos is my #1 #2 grandads/grandma's #3 PJ'S on South High #4 D&EZO'S


Grandmas near whitehall on broad? We just got them last week. Lol.
I remember when cardos closed its location off courtright an years later we rediscovered the lockbourne location an was so happy.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Grandmas near whitehall on broad? We just got them last week. Lol.
> I remember when cardos closed its location off courtright an years later we rediscovered the lockbourne location an was so happy.


Never had it from that location. We get ours on RT 62 North of Grove City


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Inky's in Toledo on N. Detroit has its own unique style and is very, very good. 

I went to school in BG so Myles is/was on my list and now it's Pizza Pub 519, but one thing about the sauce that sucks is they make it really, really spicy and the older I get the less I can handle it. 

I know it's a chain, but Mellow Mushroom does a great job with their product. 

There is a place in Fostoria called Red's. Nothing fancy, but their Reds Deluxe is fantastic. They opened a store in Woodville and did pretty well until Marco's showed up and started selling pizzas for $5.00 each and quickly went out of business. 

Anyone ever eat at that pizza place in Monroeville on 20? Been past there several times and never had time to stop.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Gone but not forgotten was Dinofo’s on 7th Street in Dover. Larry made them well, God rest his soul.

Also in Dover back in the 60’s was Mary Zifers. Made them on an enclosed back porch at the rear of her home. Had to pull up in the alley behind the house for pick up.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Joe's in Dayton.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Guido's in Ravenna.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

Luigi's in downtown Akron,a classic.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Eye Licker said:


> Luigi's in downtown Akron,a classic.


 When I worked in Pittsburgh in the late '70's, there was a Luigi's near our office. It was very good. Is Luigi's a chain or just a coincidental common Italian name?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Flying Pizza, across from Wright State University. Get a Sicilian square and a slice!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

hageman.2 said:


> When I worked in Pittsburgh in the late '70's, there was a Luigi's near our office. It was very good. Is Luigi's a chain or just a coincidental common Italian name?


Pretty sure it's just a coincidence. The one in Akron is pretty darn good! If you hit it at peak lunch or dinner be prepared to wait a while! Get a salad too! There's about 1/2lb of cheese on them, barely any rabbit food in there! Awesome 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So just wondering, whats the worst pizza you guys have ever had? Between cousin vinnys and little ceasers those are a tie for the # 1 worst.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Another vote for Joes pizzeria in Dayton...Don't know why they haven't mentioned it but Marians pizza is always very good also


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

TomC said:


> So just wondering, whats the worst pizza you guys have ever had? Between cousin vinnys and little ceasers those are a tie for the # 1 worst.


Little sleazers for sure!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Yes...it's still there and still very good pizza and subs.
> Just make sure and have your CCW with you when going to pick your pie up.
> They still maintain sanity inside the store when dining but the whole area/ neighborhood has become 'the hood'.
> Also...way back in the day...PaPa Joes on OSU campus was good as well. And...the pitchers of ice cold beer coupled with the scenery wasn't bad back then either.


When I worked with Horse Breeding farm off of Ebright, we'd go to Little Sicilys.. Only thing we feared was the Brice Cop, who had to sit on a Phone Book to drive. Town was a little speed trap.
Papa Joes... Pitchers? It was Buckets when I went there. Literally BUCKETS with beer from the tap. There was a Bar across the Street, called the Underground. thats where I worked..


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

TomC said:


> So just wondering, whats the worst pizza you guys have ever had? Between cousin vinnys and little ceasers those are a tie for the # 1 worst.


No name grocery store pizza is disgusting. Then Cousin Vinnys and so on.
On the other hand McDonald had some very good pizza back in the day. Anyone remember that?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> When I worked with Horse Breeding farm off of Ebright, we'd go to Little Sicilys.. Only thing we feared was the Brice Cop, who had to sit on a Phone Book to drive. Town was a little speed trap.
> Papa Joes... Pitchers? It was Buckets when I went there. Literally BUCKETS with beer from the tap. There was a Bar across the Street, called the Underground. thats where I worked..


You are correct on all counts.
You may remember when Brices Barney Fife used to set in the post office parking lot in his Chevy Biscayne facing Brice Rd with just the very tip of the nose of his cruiser sticking out just waiting for someone doing 26mph in the 25.
He sat there every evening from about 6-8.
Would be on one of the Kaws or the FJ1100 headed southbound on Brice, come over the railroad tracks there by Delta Marine and see
the nose of his cruiser. Would time the light at Refugee and Brice and go past him so fast he didn't have time to wake up good.
Shouldn't have done it but I was young and...he made it so fun to screw with him.
And yes...I stand corrected, it was buckets of beer at PaPa Joes. If I remember correctly they were either 3 or 5$ a bucket.
And I may have seen you a time or ten at the Underground.
Worked at Singer Ford(King and High) and lived on campus about 2 yrs. There wasn't many watering holes I missed there...


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Vicks Pizza in Reynoldsburg.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TomC said:


> So just wondering, whats the worst pizza you guys have ever had? Between cousin vinnys and little ceasers those are a tie for the # 1 worst.


Believe it or not...my worst pizza was in NYC.
Had always heard the pizza in NYC was some of the best around. 
Staying in a motel, called down to the desk and asked for their recommendation on the best pizza around. Ordered from desk clerk recommendation. Medium pep and cheese arrived and I paid the $45. 
Closed the door, set pizza on table and went in to bathroom to wash my hands. Came back out, opened box and all the pep and cheese was stuck to the top of the box. The pizza sauce was nothing but thinned down tomato soap. Tried to catch the delivery guy but he was long gone. Whole pizza went in the trash.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Believe it or not...my worst pizza was in NYC.
> Had always heard the pizza in NYC was some of the best around.
> Staying in a motel, called down to the desk and asked for their recommendation on the best pizza around. Ordered from desk clerk recommendation. Medium pep and cheese arrived and I paid the $45.
> Closed the door, set pizza on table and went in to bathroom to wash my hands. Came back out, opened box and all the pep and cheese was stuck to the top of the box. The pizza sauce was nothing but thinned down tomato soap. Tried to catch the delivery guy but he was long gone. Whole pizza went in the trash.


That sucks!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> That sucks!


It sure did. Had just got in after 12 hrs on the road, was beat and had to get up the next morning at 0430 
Went to bed hungry and didn't get a chance to eat until the next day at about noon when I finally got out of that hell hole(NYC) and started heading up to Albany NY.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> You need to try the square Sicilian from Guido's Pizza in Chesterland. There homemade sausage pizza is great.


There it is! Go ahead and close the thread. Hands down the best pizza around. Homemade sausage in house homemade dough cheese over the toppings. Unbelievably good. Not cheap and cash only but DAMN!


----------



## Hammerhead54 (Jun 16, 2012)

Raymond's Pizza in lovely Liberty Township


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

TomC said:


> So just wondering, whats the worst pizza you guys have ever had? Between cousin vinnys and little ceasers those are a tie for the # 1 worst.


Antonio's and those Detroit frozen Pizzas someone mentioned.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

anybody remember godfathers?...not sure if it was local or national.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crappie4me said:


> anybody remember godfathers?...not sure if it was local or national.


I used to go to a Godfather's Pizza in Spencer Iowa...Never saw one in NE Ohio.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

dugworm said:


> View attachment 371425


Then dominos would very bad like heavy heifer hooker and contracting VD! LOL


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Marlintion WV had Godfathers pizza but they are gone now and was very good.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> Marlintion WV had Godfathers pizza but they are gone now and was very good.


it was so loaded i could never get past 2 pieces and i wasn't a light eater.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

crappie4me said:


> it was so loaded i could never get past 2 pieces and i wasn't a light eater.


When you hiked for 20 miles and fish up on brookie stream you get real hungry at end the day so I was able to eat at least half and lots of beer. Good times! I am looking into moving back down currently.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Cameo in Sandusky


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Yakphisher said:


> When you hiked for 20 miles and fish up on brookie stream you get real hungry at end the day so I was able to eat at least half and lots of beer. Good times! I am looking into moving back down currently.


Now, I'm recalling eating pizza in lake placid. Damn that was good.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

TomC said:


> So just wondering, whats the worst pizza you guys have ever had? Between cousin vinnys and little ceasers those are a tie for the # 1 worst.


Little Caesars the hands down winner of the worst pizza ever should give you your money back on every order


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

The brick oven bistro in Sandusky has some of the best pizza I've had. Go hit tofts dairy for ice cream afterwards. I don't make it over there much but when I do it's a must.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> Gone but not forgotten was Dinofo’s on 7th Street in Dover. Larry made them well, God rest his soul.
> 
> Also in Dover back in the 60’s was Mary Zifers. Made them on an enclosed back porch at the rear of her home. Had to pull up in the alley behind the house for pick up.


OMG I forgot about that place I would order a pizza from my house in Alliance and drive the 45 minute's Hot and ready Loved that Pizza


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> Gone but not forgotten was Dinofo’s on 7th Street in Dover. Larry made them well, God rest his soul.
> 
> Also in Dover back in the 60’s was Mary Zifers. Made them on an enclosed back porch at the rear of her home. Had to pull up in the alley behind the house for pick up.


didn't Dinofo's catch fire once


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

ya13ya03 said:


> The brick oven bistro in Sandusky has some of the best pizza I've had. Go hit tofts dairy for ice cream afterwards. I don't make it over there much but when I do it's a must.


Ditto on Tofts


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Rooster said:


> I order fresh garlic on every pizza......I've NEVER .....ever.....had too much garlic....I do not think that is even possible.


Haha, right? I even put garlic on my eggs. I had a simple pie list night at Thyme II in Medina, it was cheese and prosciutto, and I have never have had a better pizza in my life, seriously. And, I’m 5’-9”, 235, which affirms I get my fair share of pizza, pretty much everywhere I go.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

PapawSmith said:


> Haha, right? I even put garlic on my eggs. I had a simple pie list night at Thyme II in Medina, it was cheese and prosciutto, and I have never have had a better pizza in my life, seriously. And, I’m 5’-9”, 235, which affirms I get my fair share of pizza, pretty much everywhere I go.


and I thought I was the only one who Garlic's the eggs lol


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Wedgewood Pizza - Austintown or Boardman
Cornersburg Pizza in Cornersburg / Youngstown Ohio - worked there 5 years in the early 80's
Belleria Pizza in Boardman

Kind of hard to make a bad pizza, but like someone mentioned earlier, pizza on the east coast is not as good as the pizza around here.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

In no particular order it would be Tommys ,Maceys, and Pizza Cottage but Tommy’s hands-down has the best subs in Ohio. And with that you might as well just Drop the Mic and walk off stage


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> In no particular order it would be Tommys ,Maceys, and Pizza Cottage but Tommy’s hands-down has the best subs in Ohio. And with that you might as well just Drop the Mic and walk off stage


Tommy's does have better subs then masseys. But you can just take that mic with you ...... 
Both Tommy's and masseys use the same company for pepperoni. 
I uses to get Tommy's alot,until they shut down the location closest to me...

I'm suprised I have not heard a kingys yet in canal winchester . They have gone down hill but I grew up eating them. 
Then you have capuanas in pataskala. Another I grew up eating.
Planks in columbus is also good. And so is blades inbetween groveport and roundtown. 
And speaking of groveport. There local joints been around forever, little italy.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> joe's pizza Dayton, porkies pizza troff on lake Erie...oak harbor


Porkies is now are go too, used to be Bell Mells until Fred Zink bought it, their pizza now sucks


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> Wedgewood in Austintown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


That's usually my go to, but we have a lot of good pizza in the Youngstown area. Others I like are Westgate, Cocca's, Ianazone's, Belleria, Inner Circle, and Pizza Joe's (depending on the store). Ooh, also Avalon Gardens. 



$diesel$ said:


> I gotta agree with Rooster on this one, i've never had too much garlic on anything.
> In my area, (Younstown) the best ever was the Elmton in Struthers. It's under new management now and they ruined that great pizza.
> The other would be Coca's in Poland.
> Honorable mention to Sunrise in Warren for the best Briar Hill style.


The Elmton has ruined EVERYTHING, including the broasted chicken. They are constantly advertising for cooks in the paper! 

And though it's very popular around here, I'm not a big fan of Briar Hill pizza. I don't like sweet tomato sauce. My Mom was 100% Polish, but she could cook Italian like nobody's business. When I was a kid, she had an Italian girlfriend and they would spend a day making spaghetti sauce from scratch. My Mom would add sugar, but just enough to cut the acidity, not enough to actually make the sauce sweet. But there are an awful lot of people in this area who like sweet tomato and spaghetti sauce. 



TomC said:


> So just wondering, whats the worst pizza you guys have ever had? Between cousin vinnys and little ceasers those are a tie for the # 1 worst.


Never had Little Caesar's, but my all time worst would be Domino's from the first time I ever tasted it! This was 40+ years ago, and the first Domino's had just opened in the area. We had been out and closed a local watering hole, then went to someone's house. We were hungry and someone remembered Domino's. Open till 4AM, and they delivered! We ordered a couple, they were delivered, and I grabbed a slice. I was starving! Took one bite and almost gagged! The crust tasted like the box it came in! Even worse, it tasted like mildewed cardboard! I put the slice down, went home and made myself a sandwich!



WickedWalleye said:


> Wedgewood Pizza - Austintown or Boardman
> Cornersburg Pizza in Cornersburg / Youngstown Ohio - worked there 5 years in the early 80's
> Belleria Pizza in Boardman
> 
> Kind of hard to make a bad pizza, but like someone mentioned earlier, pizza on the east coast is not as good as the pizza around here.


I don't like NY style thin crust or Chicago style deep dish pizza. I like Mahoning Valley style pizza! But actually, it isn't hard to make a bad pizza. All you need is bad crust. I've said for a long time that you can put the best ingredients on a bad crust and what do you have? Bad pizza! 

The crust is the foundation of the pizza. I don't like it too thin or too doughy. Medium thick with a little "crunch" on the bottom. A little "al dente". The thing about Wedgewood was, especially on Fridays and Saturdays, their busiest nights, they would make enough dough to make 700-800-900 pizzas. When that many were sold, they were done for the day. This put pressure on the customer to get their order called in early enough. You couldn't necessarily get Wedgewood pizza at the last minute!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Cameo has a good pizza !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Elm Grove, Dicarlo's! It's an experience!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pizza Plus in Bexley and Joe’s Pizza in Riverside


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Buckeye deli in Nashville OH


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Specgrade said:


> No name grocery store pizza is disgusting


One of our favorites for starting camp in northern Michigan is a frozen Costco pizza (the big one - same as they serve hot) baked on a pellet smoker with hickory.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Redheads said:


> Porkies is now are go too, used to be Bell Mells until Fred Zink bought it, their pizza now sucks


I'm lucky to have the original Porky's in Weston within walking distance from my house. Was always partial to Marco's, with their original store nearby too. My worst pizza was at Bell-Mel's last summer.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I remember Pisanellos Pizza in Huber Heights back in the late 80's. Great sauce.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Redheads said:


> Porkies is now are go too, used to be Bell Mells until Fred Zink bought it, their pizza now sucks


Yes Bell Mells used to be the bomb!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smitty82 said:


> Pizza Plus in Bexley and Joe’s Pizza in Riverside


Rubino's in Bexley wasn't bad either.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Tommy's does have better subs then masseys. But you can just take that mic with you ......
> Both Tommy's and masseys use the same company for pepperoni.
> I uses to get Tommy's alot,until they shut down the location closest to me...
> 
> ...


I miss the old kingy’s. Pizza was pretty good and the servers were excellent.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Specgrade said:


> I remember Pisanellos Pizza in Huber Heights back in the late 80's. Great sauce.


Me too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Specgrade said:


> I remember Pisanellos Pizza in Huber Heights back in the late 80's. Great sauce.


And masters pizza...they delivered to huber from Dixie drive


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I miss the old kingy’s. Pizza was pretty good and the servers were excellent.


Me too!
Everything they served in Kingy's was excellent...pizza,subs,ribs, wings etc. Most is still good but can be hit or miss at times...along with the service.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

The Bada Bing in painesville is very good pizza too. 

Little Caesars pizza used to be decent enough in the 80s with their pizza pizza stuff. Now it's crap. Either poor people food or drunk food. 

We have a decent BBQ place a few blocks away. Other than that, the food up here isn't very good. I still have to.krser sausages from radells. Though they only ship smoked sausage.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The Mcdonalds pizzas were actually very good. I worked there the summer they came out. They had a happy meal personal size and a large. I use to load the toppings up when people ordered them. Back then we made the pancakes fresh every morning. 

Ah the times, Friday and Saturday nights were the best. Kept beer in the walk in cooler and every night close to closing time we always did a couple large grab bags of food to get rid of it at the end of the night. Man the look on the faces when you handed then large bags of food when they only ordered a couple burgers! I was surprised by the amount of drunk people and titties you would see in the drive thru late at night.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Well one thing is for sure.....Ohio has a lot of great pizza!!!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Pizza Pub 516 former Myles in BG and Perrysburg. Buddy's from Detroit.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Two go to shops in Mt.Vernon are Mr.Pizza on South Main, or Ron's Pizza on Coshocton Rd. They have both been here since late 60' early 70 .


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

My wife's homemade blackberry corner in Williston also has a great pizza.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Always Loved Marie's when it was on the southside of Wadsworth, it is still good but not quite the same since they moved north. Really shocked to see a couple people say Pizza Oven in the Massillon/Canton area, had it a couple times and could only eat a couple slices and I normally eat a large by myself. Have had pizza all over the world and Ohio does in general have some of the best. NYC pizza is the worst.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> My wife's homemade blackberry corner in Williston also has a great pizza.
> View attachment 371647


That looks really good...blackberry corner??..what's that?


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> That looks really good...blackberry corner??..what's that?


It's about 5 to 7 miles west of Davis Besse on SR 579 been there at least 50 years try it if u ever fish the range


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> It's about 5 to 7 miles west of Davis Besse on SR 579 been there at least 50 years try it if u ever fish the range


All ok, lol...I thought you were saying that was a blackberry corner pizza...


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn forgot about that place! I'll 2nd the awesome pizza!


Matt63 said:


> My wife's homemade blackberry corner in Williston also has a great pizza.
> View attachment 371647


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Lagerheads taproom in Medina put in a pizza oven. Pizza is amazing


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> All ok, lol...I thought you were saying that was a blackberry corner pizza...


Punctuation is helpful. I was confused as well.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

justbobber said:


> Lagerheads taproom in Medina put in a pizza oven. Pizza is amazing


Terrible bbq imo. Even their beer is ok. For 20 some years I expected much better bbq and flavored beer.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

pepe and luigis, angies in barberton


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt63 said:


> It's about 5 to 7 miles west of Davis Besse on SR 579 been there at least 50 years try it if u ever fish the range


I will remember that next time i'm in that area.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Smokin Joes in Vermilion. Rt 60 and Mason Rd. Great pizza and BBQ


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> joe's pizza Dayton, porkies pizza troff on lake Erie...oak harbor


Had Joe's for dinner tonight. Love that place. Beavercreek pizza dive is good to.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> Punctuation is helpful. I was confused as well.


Sorry about that I never did well in writing but was awsome in auto shop.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

cement569 said:


> pepe and luigis, angies in barberton


We have two Angie's locations in columbus. Doubt there the same. But the one here is also good and worth the stop.


For the sweet pizza sauce lovers(not my favorite) Padovas on nobixby off of refugee east of cbus has excellent cheese and toppings. I'm just not a fan of the sauce...

For anyone fishing alum creek reservoir north of cbus. Cheshire market makes a really good pizza as well. There regular sauce is also very sweet. But you can request "spicy" sauce(its not spicy) that they dont make sweet.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Used to really like Tommy's pizza in the late 60's on the corner of Hamiltion and Livingston on the East side of Columbus, way back when. That was the original location for Tommys I belive


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Matt63 said:


> It's about 5 to 7 miles west of Davis Besse on SR 579 been there at least 50 years try it if u ever fish the range


Used to have a pizza from Blackberry Corners at least once a week when I had my boat docked at Meinke West marina. Great pizza.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone remember A Gild pizza on South street in Akron? Awesome pizza. They are no longer there but have relocated to Brimfield.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

didn,t know there was a bad pizza, love them all.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Gone but not forgotten was Dinofo’s on 7th Street in Dover. Larry made them well, God rest his soul.
> 
> Also in Dover back in the 60’s was Mary Zifers. Made them on an enclosed back porch at the rear of her home. Had to pull up in the alley behind the house for pick up.



You just nailed the two best I ever ate. Poor Larry, always kept you laughing at his Pizza shop, got beat to death if I remember right. Mary Zifers was to die for Pizza back in the day. Never saw Pizza sold by the square piece till I moved down here....


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

dcool said:


> Used to have a pizza from Blackberry Corners at least once a week when I had my boat docked at Meinke West marina. Great pizza.


I loved that place when I was growing up out that way. I stopped by there recently and the pizza is not what it used to be.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

^^ it was Larry’s brother that owned the Grandview in Dover that met that tragic end. Most that were in the know all suspected the same person that committed that murder, but couldn’t make the final connection before that person died.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

When I travel towards Cleveland I make a point to stop at 3 Brothers Pizza in Middleburg Heights. I'm debating on making the 2+ hour drive right now as I type this.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

AJ's Heavenly Pizza. Tiffin and Fremont.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

The Pizza Oven canton and Pratos canal fulton


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt63 said:


> Sorry about that I never did well in writing but was awsome in auto shop.


Don't let the punctuation dopes get in your head! Most of us quite well knew what you meant.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

There is a AJ's in Findlay to. They do a lot of charity work here to. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Mark and Philly's in Cuy. Falls has great traditional pizza but they make a deep dish sicilian thick pie that's unbelievable-also Gionino's in Munroe Falls


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeada said:


> Mark and Philly's in Cuy. Falls has great traditional pizza but they make a deep dish sicilian thick pie that's unbelievable-also Gionino's in Munroe Falls


Pizza popalus in downtown toledo has a good thick crust Chicago style pie


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Actually the pizza on Fridays school lunch was pretty good from what I remember!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yakphisher said:


> Don't let the punctuation dopes get in your head! Most of us quite well knew what you meant.


Using proper punctuation is NOT dopy, since it helps you be understood. You might know what he meant if you're familiar with that area. I am not. I kept reading it over and over, wondering what the heck a "blackberry corner pizza" could possibly be. Is it a pizza with a few blackberries in a corner of it? Must be sheet pizza! 



ditchdigger said:


> Actually the pizza on Fridays school lunch was pretty good from what I remember!


They must have had some old Italian ladies working in the kitchen.

I just remembered another one today. Margherita's Restaurant in Girard. Phenomenal pizza! Available for dine in or carry out. First rate toppings and an incredibly good crust.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Who cares. We all know now. On with the pizza! I got a lot of traveling to do!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

There used to be a place in Fairborn called Chicknpizza. Man that was a good greasy pizza. They had a calzone type of thing they called a Bonzo. You could order it baked or deep fried. I always got if deep fried. Wish they had never went out of business. 

Giovanni's in Fairborn is good too.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Eye Licker said:


> Luigi's in downtown Akron,a classic.


My vote for sure.... we travel to Akron just for that 1-2 times a year

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Marion’s or godfathers in the Dayton area.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> Used to really like Tommy's pizza in the late 60's on the corner of Hamiltion and Livingston on the East side of Columbus, way back when. That was the original location for Tommys I belive


Aactually, I think Tommys first location was on E.5th Ave.
When my Uncle first got home from Vietnam, he bought a new 67 corvette. It was yellow with a black convertible top. I was in elementary school then and he would come pick me up and take me to Tommys on 5th for pizza. Really thought that was the coolest thing ever.
Tommys at Liv. and Ham. was one of our main hangouts during high school.
And yes...Tommys had great pizza.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Aaron2012 said:


> There used to be a place in Fairborn called Chicknpizza. Man that was a good greasy pizza. They had a calzone type of thing they called a Bonzo. You could order it baked or deep fried. I always got if deep fried. Wish they had never went out of business.
> 
> Their wings and bread sticks were great as well!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Redheads said:


> Porkies is now are go too, used to be Bell Mells until Fred Zink bought it, their pizza now sucks


For the life of me I have tried to like Porky's but dammit all to Hell the service there leaves a lot to be desired. For a $1.50 for canned beer I shouldn't complain, but geez Louise they can be slow in there. The pig knuckles are unreal good, and so is the pizza. Good food, really, really slow service.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Aactually, I think Tommys first location was on E.5th Ave.
> When my Uncle first got home from Vietnam, he bought a new 67 corvette. It was yellow with a black convertible top. I was in elementary school then and he would come pick me up and take me to Tommys on 5th for pizza. Really thought that was the coolest thing ever.
> Tommys at Liv. and Ham. was one of our main hangouts during high school.
> And yes...Tommys had great pizza.


Yes. They also had one on Lane Ave. near OSU. Been to that one many times. Noted more for their great subs! IMO But my vote would be for Massey’s pizza now. Donato’s would be a close second.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

When I was in college, Rotolo's Pizza on 5th Avenue in Columbus, west of OSU had the best pizza. Now Pisanello's in Bucyrus is tough to beat.


----------



## DennisMele (Feb 2, 2020)

There’s a few different masseys pizzas in Columbus, which ones best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DennisMele said:


> There’s a few different masseys pizzas in Columbus, which ones best?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canal winchester,followed by renoldsburg.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Master Pizza in Mayfield Heights is pretty good..Pizzaz in Mayfield Village is good too.


----------



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

fireline said:


> Pizza Oven in Canton/Massillon been around 60 years





fireline said:


> Pizza Oven in Canton/Massillon been around 60 years





fireline said:


> Pizza Oven in Canton/Massillon been around 60 years


----------



## high noon (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree in Canton - Mass. It's Pizza Oven. Really hard to beat


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

dugworm said:


> Best pizza? Really? This might get ugly. I'm gunna wait a bit.
> 
> Shad Rap- Di Carlos where?


there's a recently opened one on the western edge of cuyahoga falls.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

DennisMele said:


> There’s a few different masseys pizzas in Columbus, which ones best?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The original place in Whitehall is still the best IMO


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

News tonite
Pizza Hut to close 300 locations
Also
pepperoni shortage .....Expect rising Prices

on a side note....also expect crust to rise......
I couldn’t help it!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> The original place in Whitehall is still the best IMO


5/6 years ago I would agree. But the last few times I've got the Whitehall masseys a PC of pizza would fold when I pick it up. I need that crispy crisp crust that stands at attention when picked up....
Even a bad masseys pizza is better then most on there good days. Cant go wrong with any of them...


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

hageman.2 said:


> When I worked in Pittsburgh in the late '70's, there was a Luigi's near our office. It was very good. Is Luigi's a chain or just a coincidental common Italian name?


I know there's a Luigis in Hermitage Pa and one in Akron. Not the same. Have you tried Vincent's Pizza near Pittsburgh or Joios in Greensburg?


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Uptown pizza, (Stars favorite)Red plum, Howland. Westgate (powersway style) Was petrillo years ago. Lots of good pizza in Youngstown area. The Tangier


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Darn Covid, I miss the Masseys lunch buffet. I used to destroy that buffet a couple times a year.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

polebender said:


> The original place in Whitehall is still the best IMO





Saugeyefisher said:


> 5/6 years ago I would agree. But the last few times I've got the Whitehall masseys a PC of pizza would fold when I pick it up. I need that crispy crisp crust that stands at attention when picked up....
> Even a bad masseys pizza is better then most on there good days. Cant go wrong with any of them...


Like mine crispy too.
Whichever Massey's I go to I always tell them 'well done'.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Darn Covid, I miss the Masseys lunch buffet. I used to destroy that buffet a couple times a year.


Oh yea... For a Buffet the pizza was always fresh. One of the greatest pizza buffets I've had


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Muddy said:


> Darn Covid, I miss the Masseys lunch buffet. I used to destroy that buffet a couple times a year.


Same here! I would occasionally make the mistake of doing there buffet during a lunch break. Talk abouta unproductive miserable second half of work


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

y-town said:


> I know there's a Luigis in Hermitage Pa and one in Akron. Not the same. Have you tried Vincent's Pizza near Pittsburgh or Joios in Greensburg?


I liked Vincent's much better! But I moved back to Ohio after 18 months in Pittsburgh and haven't been back since.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Pizza Cottage, Buckeye Lake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jrose said:


> Pizza Cottage, Buckeye Lake.


Ya they make really good pizza!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

In Newark - Christy's pizza and Pizza Cottage Newark


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

I think it’s already been mentioned but Angelos in Lakewood is by far my favorite. The house special is the bomb. Sausage,mushrooms,onion and homemade meatballs. Now I gotta have it this week!!


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Jets 8 corners. Hands down


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Avalanche Pizza in Athens
Romeos in Columbus
Jan and Tony’s in Plain City
Leaning Tower in Mansfield
Amatos in Delaware


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

locally ( Newark ) we generally make our own, when we do order pizza out we call Louie's...just a pizza joint, no booze, been there for ever...cash only, same owner since opening...we've have had pizza from every joint in the county, always go back to louie's...I believe Louie is in his seventies and his brother ain't far behind...I might be mistaken but I believe they have been making pizzas for over 30 years in the same spot...says something about the pizza.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

ok ...louie's pizza's just celebrated 60 years...wow...what's that tell ya...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

gotribe said:


> Avalanche Pizza in Athens
> Romeos in Columbus
> Jan and Tony’s in Plain City
> Leaning Tower in Mansfield
> ...


Grew up eating leaning tower. Used to get a kick out of going down into the hole to wait for the pie and read the stuff on the walls.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Pizza oven only because Lincoln way pizza closed down. In the Columbus area Cheshire Market spicy is my favorite.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Did anyone mention Adriaticos in Columbus?


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

I know it's been said already, but Joe's in dayton. Also, Old Scratch downtown dayton


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Giannamores, Rays, and Dicarlos pizza nothing better than Ohio Valley Pizza (Steubenville).


----------



## jmike2918 (Sep 20, 2014)

Gionino’s is pretty good


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I garlic eggs, and every thing else. Can't have to much garlic.


----------



## Roo (Jul 18, 2020)

Now *this* is what I’m talkin’ ‘bout!

1. DiCarlos - OG Stubenville & Hilliard
2. Anges - Columbus Karl/Godown
3. Masseys - Top Notch Lunch Buffet

Chain-wise: Jets Turbo Crust All Day
Strombolli: Buckeye Pizza Westerville


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Pensos pizza is the best pizza around my area...if you ask me


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Is anyone from Fairborn? Does anyone remember Savino's in the 80's? They had the thing called a Ponzo. It ws a 12 or 14" pizza filled with toppings then folded over and deep fried! Oh that was the ticket on friday's when I was a kid. Their pizzas were good too!


----------



## Warpig (Jul 18, 2012)

Gus' in Howland. Near Mosquito if you are out there. It's really good.


----------



## SummerIceFisher (Jun 30, 2020)

Cleveland area

1. Mama Santa's "the OG pizza place"
2. Geraci's (has to be the original University Heights location)
3. Samosky's

and Ohio Pie in Brunswick has a bad ass Brunch Pizza with an everything bagel crust


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

40xmax said:


> locally ( Newark ) we generally make our own, when we do order pizza out we call Louie's...just a pizza joint, no booze, been there for ever...cash only, same owner since opening...we've have had pizza from every joint in the county, always go back to louie's...I believe Louie is in his seventies and his brother ain't far behind...I might be mistaken but I believe they have been making pizzas for over 30 years in the same spot...says something about the pizza.





40xmax said:


> ok ...louie's pizza's just celebrated 60 years...wow...what's that tell ya...


If they're celebrating 60 years and Louie is in his 70's, then he started the shop in his teens. Have to be in his late 70's.

Kind of sounds like Wedgewood Pizza up here. Started by Pasquale Acconcia in Youngstown in 1967. When he moved to the present Austintown location in 1974 he took on a partner Fernando Riccioni who is in the store to this day, along with his Daughters and his Sons in Law.

They've been written up in national magazines any number of times, and I remember a story I heard years ago. People were coming and waving money at him wanting him to franchise. He said, something like, "Why would I want to do that? I have a nice house, a nice car and some nice suits. I can only live in one house at a time, drive one car at a time, and wear one suit at a time! I don't need more than that."

They eventually did franchise, a little. They now have 3 outlets, Austintown, Boardman, and Howland.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

jrose said:


> Pizza Cottage, Buckeye Lake.


BLT pizza.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

TomC said:


> Is anyone from Fairborn? Does anyone remember Savino's in the 80's? They had the thing called a Ponzo. It ws a 12 or 14" pizza filled with toppings then folded over and deep fried! Oh that was the ticket on friday's when I was a kid. Their pizzas were good too!


HUBER AND YES TO SAVINOS...WE HIT GIOVONIES HERE AND THERE....


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> They've been written up in national magazines any number of times, and I remember a story I heard years ago. People were coming and waving money at him wanting him to franchise. He said, something like, "Why would I want to do that? I have a nice house, a nice car and some nice suits. I can only live in one house at a time, drive one car at a time, and wear one suit at a time! I don't need more than that.".


Sounds so much like my grandfather from Youngstown. Good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Loved Lincoln Way Pizza! And always got a box of his fresh cut fries. Frank made the best!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Jac & Do's in Findlay. 
Pizza Papalis in Toledo.


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

Has anyone had Roxbury Pizza? No store front. They are a catering business. They set up at Blossom Music Center. They have a trailer with a wood fired oven. Sooo good!!! 5 or 6 concert per year....except this year.


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

If you are around downtown Cleveland, Vincenza's 603 Prospect Avenue is a must try!


----------



## Iconoclast81 (May 19, 2010)

Augie's in North Royalton. We drive over from Strongsville to pick up our orders.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

If your ever fishing westbranch do yourself a favor and hit Siciliano 's some really tasty pizza and also some amazing wings!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Myles is BG was hands down my favorite but they closed up shop and moved to S.C a couple years ago. Now it's the new Halftime pizza in Toledo. I guess a couple guys who worked at Myles for years opened it up. If your a Myles lover it's a must try and I promise you will think your eating the real thing. You won't be disappointed! Almost identical! Pizzapapalis is pretty good also for deep dish. Pagliai's in BG is also good if you like thin crust.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Marion's *Piazza* in the Dayton area. No question. Their sausage makes it special.

From Wikipedia:
*1965 price promotions[edit]*
Every 5 years, for one day only, Marion's Piazza sells their traditional menu items at the original 1965 price (e.g., a small cheese pizza for $0.80 and a large deluxe pizza for $2.50).[6]

*Kenley Players cast parties[edit]*
One of the distinct characteristics of every Marion's Piazza location is the photos found on the walls. From 1966 to 1995, the Kenley Players would hold cast parties at Marion's after their summer theatre performances.[1] Today, the walls are filled with black and white photographs of the parties. Many of the photos are autographed by the celebrities. The photographs include celebrities such as Paul Lynde, Desi Arnaz, Jr., Sandy Duncan, Sally Field, McLean Stevenson, Barry Williams, Gary Sandy, Loni Anderson, Robert Goulet, Mickey Rooney, William Shatner, Tim Conway, Morgan Fairchild, Dom DeLuise, Joyce DeWitt, Billy Crystal, Bill Bixby, Karla DeVito, Rip Taylor, and George Hamilton among others. The photos serve as memorial of Marion's tradition in the Dayton area.[7][8]


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

kit carson said:


> If your ever fishing westbranch do yourself a favor and hit Siciliano 's some really tasty pizza and also some amazing wings!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Is that place in Ravenna? The name rings a bell with me. We weren't fishing West Branch, but we had 2 foursomes play golf at Windmill Lakes, and one of the folks in our party knew of this place in Ravenna. We went to eat there after golf, and, if it's the same place, yeah, it was great!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

If you went somewhere to sit down to eat that place was guides another awesome place

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Is that place in Ravenna? The name rings a bell with me. We weren't fishing West Branch, but we had 2 foursomes play golf at Windmill Lakes, and one of the folks in our party knew of this place in Ravenna. We went to eat there after golf, and, if it's the same place, yeah, it was great!


You're thinking of Guido's, yep that pizza is awesome!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

WalleyeRunner said:


> Myles is BG was hands down my favorite but they closed up shop and moved to S.C a couple years ago. Now it's the new Halftime pizza in Toledo. I guess a couple guys who worked at Myles for years opened it up. If your a Myles lover it's a must try and I promise you will think your eating the real thing. You won't be disappointed! Almost identical! Pizzapapalis is pretty good also for deep dish. Pagliai's in BG is also good if you like thin crust.


I loved Myles Pizza in BG. My brother went to college there. He would always bring it home with him. I would also road trip up to see him just to get Myles Pizza. I always got it with bacon and pepperoni. Bacon on top of the cheese and pepperoni under the cheese. I would have posted it as my choice as the best pizza in the state but as you noted. Myles is no longer there. I did here the pizza shop there now is pretty good but not the same. Here is a pic of my last Myles Pizza.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

mkalink said:


> View attachment 372749
> View attachment 372751
> 
> I loved Myles Pizza in BG. My brother went to college there. He would always bring it home with him. I would also road trip up to see him just to get Myles Pizza. I always got it with bacon and pepperoni. Bacon on top of the cheese and pepperoni under the cheese. I would have posted it as my choice as the best pizza in the state but as you noted. Myles is no longer there. I did here the pizza shop there now is pretty good but not the same. Here is a pic of my last Myles Pizza.


 That looks delicious!!!! Definitely try halftime pizza in Toledo. I'm telling you it is a Myles pizza. The place that went into the old Myles is just ok in my opinion. I think mostly because I compare it and expect it to be Myles.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Guiseppi's on Caston Rd & S. Main St next to Nimisila Reservoir in the PLX/Akron area.


Guiseppi is very good def my #2.. Jets in the falls... try it


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

After reading comments on the Detroit pizza from Costco bought one for dinner tonight. Two for $10.99. Wow! For frozen pizza tasted great. House smelled good too, like a pizza parlor!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

mokabe said:


> After reading comments on the Detroit pizza from Costco bought one for dinner tonight. Two for $10.99. Wow! For frozen pizza tasted great. House smelled good too, like a pizza parlor!


Can you post picture of the box if you have it still just trying to make sure I get the same one thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kroger use to sell them. I am not sure if we still do


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Kroger use to sell them. I am not sure if we still do


As of last week you did


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I tried a WalMart "take and bake" pizza, and it was pretty good. I've also tried Aldi's "Mama Cozzi" brand take and bake pizza. The toppings were good, but the crust was crap! I won't buy those anymore.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

does anyone know the name of the pizza shop in Dover that caught fire in I want to say 88 89 they had amazing pizza


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> does anyone know the name of the pizza shop in Dover that caught fire in I want to say 88 89 they had amazing pizza




Wasn't it Penzo's ?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Wasn't it Penzo's ?


That name doesn't sound familiar I lived in Alliance all my life and we went to a pizza shop in Dover and they had the best pizza I used to order a pizza and drive from Alliance Ohio to Dover that's how good it was


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Tommy's does have better subs then masseys. But you can just take that mic with you ......
> Both Tommy's and masseys use the same company for pepperoni.
> I uses to get Tommy's alot,until they shut down the location closest to me...
> 
> ...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Tommy’s in Upper Arlington 

Little Sicily in Brice

Zamarelli’s in Grove City


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> That name doesn't sound familiar I lived in Alliance all my life and we went to a pizza shop in Dover and they had the best pizza I used to order a pizza and drive from Alliance Ohio to Dover that's how good it was



Mary Zifer's? Don't know if they ever burned down though. Those were the two best in Dover/New Philly


----------

